#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Q & As for the PMBOK Guide - Fifth Edition

## Han Ah kwang

Project Management Institute, Ph.D. Anbari Frank T.


2013 | ISBN: 1935589857 | English | 307 pages | EPUB | 0.20 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PMI introduced its first question and answer guide in 1997 and, as the project management profession continues to mature, improvements to Q & As for the PMBOK&#194; Guide have evolved naturally from student and instructor feedback on the previous editions. This newest edition contains questions that are to the point and stress the core essentials of project management. Those who want to learn more about the profession, as well as those who want to fine-tune their development skills, will find: *A straightforward question and answer format with multiple choice questions covering key project management themes and concepts of the project management framework and the ten project management knowledge areas in the PMBOK&#194; Guide - Fifth Edition. *Questions and answers derived from and categorized by PMI's best selling global standard, the PMBOK&#194; Guide - Fifth Edition. *An answer section with reference page numbers and relevant quotations from the PMBOK&#194; Guide - Fifth Edition to help you enhance your breadth and depth of knowledge in a specific area. Once you've read the PMBOK&#194; Guide - Fifth Edition, you'll want to test yourself with this useful complement. How much do you really know about project management? Do you have all the answers? Whether you are a seasoned professional, novice, student, or instructor of project management, you will appreciate Q & As for the PMBOK&#194; Guide Fifth Edition for its rich content and ability to test your skill and knowledge.See More: Q & As for the PMBOK Guide - Fifth Edition

----------

